# Beware



## Billh50 (Feb 3, 2015)

This site will make you want more tooling and projects. I already have a list of things I want to make all because of this site.


----------



## stupoty (Feb 3, 2015)

It happens easily 

I'm trying to make sure I make use of the tools I have and avoid shiny un-used things.

Whats been tempting you the most?

Stuart


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Feb 3, 2015)

Welcome aboard the runaway train. Enjoy the ride. :jester:


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 3, 2015)

It's a sickness and there is no knowen cure for it,anic:you are hooked now. So go out and buy more tools. :whistle:


----------



## kvt (Feb 3, 2015)

I thought it was an addiction,  no wonder the three step process did not work,  
All I could think about is witch tool was next on the list.:makingdecision:   

You break one and buy two so you can fix what broke.   

Kvt


----------



## mcostello (Feb 4, 2015)

When You have to make a tool to,
make a tool to, 
make a tool to fix something, (3X's out from home plate)
then You know Your in deep.
Been there got the shirt and the apron.


----------



## chips&more (Feb 4, 2015)

Just buy one of every tool out there. Then go rent a hanger somewhere and put all them tools in it. Then go get a beer. Then tell the spouse what you did. Then get a good attorney. Then say goodbye to all your tools and the hanger storage…The End. It's a vicious circle of life.


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks Bill, but in my case you're just a tad late.

But I've made matters worse in that I've been buying machines as well as tooling since joining here. Ouch... )


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 4, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> Thanks Bill, but in my case you're just a tad late.
> 
> But I've made matters worse in that I've been buying machines as well as tooling since joining here. Ouch... )



well no one warned me either. so I thought it was time to start warning some.


----------



## tweinke (Feb 4, 2015)

He who dies with the most tools wins!  :victory:


----------



## John Hasler (Feb 4, 2015)

tweinke said:


> He who dies with the most tools wins!  :victory:



But he who manages to be the only machinist at the winner's estate sale gets to enjoy the fruits of victory.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 4, 2015)

If I go before my wife she would just consider everything in my shop as scrap and bring it to the scrap yard for money.


----------



## road (Feb 4, 2015)

Billh50 said:


> If I go before my wife she would just consider everything in my shop as scrap and bring it to the scrap yard for money.



Oh that hurts just thinking about it...


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 4, 2015)

Billh50 said:


> If I go before my wife she would just consider everything in my shop as scrap and bring it to the scrap yard for money.



Mine wants me to document everything so she can sell this stuff if that happens to me.


----------



## tweinke (Feb 4, 2015)

[ 

 QUOTE=John Hasler;272115]But he who manages to be the only machinist at the winner's estate sale gets to enjoy the fruits of victory.[/QUOTE]

Well I think you got me there! I have never seen a hearse  with a trailer hitch either, so I don't think any of my stuff will be going with me.


----------

